# Why does my dog's feet smell?



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

This isn't altogether serious, but I'm curious.

I've always had collies till I got my little brittany - and boy! Does he smell! None of my collies smelled.

He has a strong doggie smell, basically all he time. It's not any worse when he's wet (thank The Lord!). I thought it was his ears, and ha kept a strict "nose" on hem in case they were harbouring trouble. But he's never had an issue with them and they actually don't smell at all.

Today I was down on the floor with him and noticed the smell very strong. Much to his delight, I sniffed various parts of him till I identified the source and it was his feet!

I remember my friend telling me a while ago that her flatcoat had smelly feet-she quite liked the smell though.

So. Does anyone else have a similar issue,and can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does he lick them often?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it a nice smell .

Their sweat glands are located around their foot pads so I suppose theoretically they could have moistish pads and pick up all sorts of smells from the ground when walking. Gosh, doesn't bear thinking about really does it!

I know some people have likened the smell of their dog's feet to digestive biscuits. Can't say Poppy's smell like that but they don't smell bad in any way.

Actually, re-reading your post I don't think my answer is much help at all.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not a particularly nice smell- well, I don't like it anyway. 

It's sort of slightly burnt smelling.

I forgot they had sweat glands on their feet. No he doesn't lick them much at all- maybe that's the problem- maybe he needs doggie deodorant for his feet!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My lab girls paws have a lovely smell, like dirtie gertie said - of digestives! 
It is a sweet smell and really not unpleasant at all
She has an over all doggy smell but it's not offensive either.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There was a thread I read recently (maybe on here, can't remember) that talked about sweat glands on the feet and apparently sweaty feet help the dog to run away from danger.

Is this your "stressy" dog's feet? That may tie in with him reacting to other dogs?

Of course, I could just be talking out of my ear 

ETA: Found it, different forum:



3. Sweaty feet for a speedy getaway. Contrary to popular belief, dogs DO sweat and they DO have glands located on their bodies, just like humans. However, it is only the glands in dogs&#8217; paws that act to reduce heat by releasing a substance equivalent to sweat in humans and the glands on their bodies mainly produce pheromones for scent marking. These paw glands are also activated in nervous or frightened dogs which is thought to help doggies in danger make a quick getaway!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, lurcher lad,that's really interesting! It IS my nervy dog.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

My digs feet smell like cheesy wotsits, particularly when he's snuggled up warm and cosy asleep. I love the smell


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe that's why I don't like the smell. I don't like cheesy wotsits!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It can sometimes be a yeast infection between the toes.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I think his feet are fine. They look healty and he doesn't lick or chew them. They jut smell awful!

I shall have to get my friend to smell them and see if it's th smell her flatcoats feet had!


----------



## Cottydogs (Apr 8, 2013)

I know Eddie the Beagle's feet sweat = I can see his prints when he walks on the wooden floor. Yes, they do smell biscuity, and yes, he is a nervy dog. Seems like there may be some truth in that quote.

Also, Eddie has pink pads, and is very sensitive about walking near thistles, and he easily gets stung by nettles. In 50 years he is the first dog I have had that is quite so sensitive - could it be caused by the lack of dark pigment?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> This isn't altogether serious, but I'm curious.
> 
> I've always had collies till I got my little brittany - and boy! Does he smell! None of my collies smelled.
> 
> ...


They have sweat glands on the pads of their feet so you do tend to get an odour on feet caused by microbes that are natural. Does his feet or pads have a more moist feel then the others do? Believe it or not some dogs can get more sweaty feet then others, like people so it may be the problem if his pads always or a lot of the time feel more moist then the others do. Sometimes it will smell cheesy. If he does have really moist feet though, the warm moisture can cause bacterial or yeast infections too, so that will then cause more smelly feet or smellier feet then normal.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

As I was just crouching over and sniffing my dogs' feet, I had to chuckle to myself at the thought of numerous other pet forum readers all doing the same... 

No discernible smell to my either of my dogs' feet, even the stressy/reactive one, although I have to say there were no other dogs around during this morning's 6am walk, and there was a lot of long grass with heavy dew, so no doubt any smell has been washed clean.


----------

